# sistema de dos velocidades con diodos. consulta



## pani_alex (Mar 27, 2011)

hola, hace poco desarme una licuadora y vi algo interesante, la velocidad de media potencia no llevaba un bobinado  aparte, era todo solo uno y se conseguia la mitad de la potencia gracias a un diodo rectificador, me imagino que como deja pasar solo una media onda genera solo la mitad de la potencia y el comsumo, lo que mas me interesa es la parte del consumo, me parece un desperdicio usar el ventilador a media potencia y que siga consumiendo 100w, mi bolsillo opina lo mismo XD.

aqui la consulta, puedo usar los diodos rectificadores de una fuente de pc de 230w? (de las mas baratas que hay por aqui), yo calculo q como es de 230w un solo diodo bastaria, o uso dos, o le coloco los 4??

luego la parte de la llave de corte, no se me ocurre como hacer un sistema de tres puntos, osea posicion 1 apagado, no seja pasar corriente, 2 con el diodo luego el selector de velocidad del ventilador, 3 directo al selector como normalmente es. escucho ideas

Att ich


----------



## ubirebroke (Mar 28, 2011)

Hola pani_alex:

No se si he interpretado bien lo que quieres hacer, pero el corte lo podrías hacer con un simple selector de 3 posiciones colocado como en la imagen que te pongo aquí.



Yo creo que el diodo rectificador sí que servirá.

Espero haberte ayudado, un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2011)

El ventilador de jaula de ardilla *no va a funcionar* con un díodo en serie.

Además a menor velocidad consumen menos potencia , es obvio.


----------



## pani_alex (Mar 28, 2011)

ubirebroke dijo:


> Hola pani_alex:
> 
> No se si he interpretado bien lo que quieres hacer, pero el corte lo podrías hacer con un simple selector de 3 posiciones colocado como en la imagen que te pongo aquí.
> 
> ...



el problema con esa llave es que no tiene un punto donde deja al aire vamos a decir, no quere esa consumo fantasma.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El ventilador de jaula de ardilla *no va a funcionar* con un díodo en serie.
> 
> Además a menor velocidad consumen menos potencia , es obvio.



no es asi nomas como dices q a mitad de potencia consume la mitad, xq el bobinado original q trae el ventilador no lo hace, siempre consume el 100% no importa la velocidad, solo el la cajita por asi decirlo ebsorbe la potencia q sobra, es poreso que pregunto si con el diodo si, no estaba del todo seguro.

me podrias explicar porque no funcionaria?, el ventilador de techo que yo tengo por ej no es uno como los nuevos, es muy muy viejo y no lleva ni condensador ni tres puntos, solo dos polos, y enchufes como lo enchufes va para un lado nada mas, y va directo a la corriente, lo usaba con en enchufe y luego compre el selector de velocidad, pero cuando vi lo de la licuadora pense implementarlo, xq casi nunca lo uso al max.. es mas con el selector normal de 7 velocidades, el 1 es full, 2 ya es casi media marcha y asi hasta llegar al 5 donde ya casi no se da la buelta pero es muy agradable para mantener el aire en movimiento, osea el 6 y 7 ya no los puedo usar porque no el ventilador ya no giraria.

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2011)

pani_alex dijo:


> no es asi nomas como dices q a mitad de potencia consume la mitad . . . .


 
*No pongas palabras que yo no dije ¿ OK ?* 

Deberías estudiar algo de física , más algo de electricidad , más algo de motores jaula de ardilla , más algo de motores universales , más algo de "cajitas reguladoras" 

Esa cajita intercala una inductancia (impedancia) que disminuye la circulación de corriente , con lo cual también disminuye la potencia.

Dije disminuye , nunca dije "la mitad"


----------



## pani_alex (Mar 28, 2011)

mmmm no se a lo que te refieres, pero al punto que voy yo es que el selector de velocidad nunca varia el concumo, lo mantiene, solo varia la velocidad, el diodo baja a la mitad la velocidad y segun entiendo yo tambien el consumo... es por eso que consulto si funcionara en mi ventilador... no me importa cuando, el tema es que consuma lo que rinda, perdon si me exprese mal no te digo mentiroso ni nada de eso.

bue de todas formas gracias


----------



## gca (Mar 28, 2011)

El diodo te recorta la parte negativa de la onda y en este tipo de motores necesitas la sinusoide entera.

Fijate como es el motor.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 30, 2011)

Como dice Dosmetros, hay que estudiar, los libros no muerden, leyendo se aprende sin hacerlo no se lograra obtener el conocimiento necesario...........

La mayor parte de las personas que reponden en este foro justifcando sus respuestas, son personas que invirtieron buena parte de su vida en leer, en aprender en interirizarse y lo siguen haciendo... más lo que les aporto luego la práctica efectiva.

La electrónica es una de las dissciplinas más amplias que hay que lleva a incursionr y estudiar otras areas para poder llevar a cabo distintos proyectos..... El electrónico de fuste es una persona que nunca deja de estudiar e incursiona por otras areas, ya que el buen concimiento de esas otras areas le permitirar un mejor aprovechamiento de la electrónica.....

El que hizo el primer marcapasos, tan solo or poner un ejemplo tuvo que interiorizarse como es el funcionamiento de corazón y todo lo relativo a ello para poder llevar a cabo un proyecto util...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 30, 2011)

Meto la cuchara 
Alex dijo que desarmó una licuadora y encontró eso, un diodo para bajar las vueltas.
Las licuadoras (al menos todas las que pasaron a desguace -rapiñadas-) tienen motor universal.
Lo que me parece es que no mediste bien el consumo Alex. No veo porqué con el diodo en serie consume lo mismo. Lo que es probable es que el factor de potencia baje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2011)

La licuadora más inteligente que destripé tenía una palanquita que variaba la velocidad en forma contínua . . . ¿ Cómo ? ¿ Dimmer ? ¡ NO ! . . . girando los carbones , y al mínimo para apagarla , el mecanismo levantaba un carbón    

Una belleza !

Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 30, 2011)

No tenés fotos de esa maravilla no?


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 30, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La licuadora más inteligente que destripé tenía una palanquita que variaba la velocidad en forma contínua . . . ¿ Cómo ? ¿ Dimmer ? ¡ NO ! . . . girando los carbones , y al mínimo para apagarla , el mecanismo levantaba un carbón
> 
> Una belleza !
> 
> Saludos !


No las conoci, pero giraban o cambiaban el angulo de las escobillas ente ellas o respecto al estator?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2011)

No no , era de mi 1ª suegra reido y justamente se le había cortado un cable.

Pero sorprendía la sencilléz.

Giraban las dos juntas respecto del estator


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 30, 2011)

VE APUES


----------



## MerLiNz (Mar 30, 2011)

Si dices que lleva un diodo y solo deja pasar una parte de la onda eso es lo unico que consume, la otra parte de la onda (negativa) la desprecia (bloquea) y no se cuenta como consumo. La P=V*I, si la I es 0 (en el momento en el que el diodo bloquea el paso de corriente) , la P=0W.
Espero que lo hayas entendido mejor.


----------



## pani_alex (Mar 30, 2011)

mmm no idje que consume lo mismo la licuadora... yo estoy hablando uno, de la licuadora que es la que tiene el diodo, y dos, el ventilador de techo que tiene el selectro de velocidad, la licuadora asumo que consume la mitad al poner en media marcha, el ventilador hace ya añares me dijeron que no, porque usa ese bobinado, y es en el ventilador que quiero aplicar el mismo sistema de la licuadora, no se si me estoy dando a entender o me enrredo aun mas
si quieren subo fotos de la licuadora y el ventilador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2011)

La licuadora con el díodos tiene menos revoluciones al suprimir hemiciclos , lo que no sabés es si en los hemiciclos que quedan consume la misma corriente . . .  o más. A poner un amperímetro o pinza amperométrica !

La cajita de tu ventilador es una inductancia , como tal *NO* debería en teoría consumir corriente , no es lo mismo que una resistencia que *SI* consume.

Y si esa cajita se calienta es por fabricación barata y miserable.

*Pani_alex* , te recomiendo que leas algo de inductancias e impedancia inductiva , en corriente alterna se comportan como si fueran una resistencia limitando la corriente , pero con la diferencia que la resistencia la desperdicia "quemándola" como calor , en cambio el inductor , simplemente no la deja pasar.


----------



## MerLiNz (Mar 30, 2011)

si le aplicas el mismo sistema que la licuadora puede que no te funcione, hay motores que funcionan con corriente alterna, si le pones un diodo estas haciendo que solo pase media onda con lo cual puede que no te funcione.

Aqui tienes una explicacion de varios motores interesantes, creo que el tuyo es el que dice "dosmetros" osea "jaula de ardilla"
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_de_corriente_alterna


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 30, 2011)

El tema del ventilador es claro, y ya lo dijo 2M, con un diodo en serie, NO funciona. Uno es un motor tipo "universal" y el otro, jaula de ardilla. Y tal cual lo dice, una inductancia (o un capacitor), NO consumen corriente (como no son ideales, esto no es estrictamente así pero se asemeja mucho a la realidad).


----------



## pandacba (Mar 30, 2011)

Black, Due esa tecnolgogia de girar los carbones es una técnica vieja, rescatada por los brasileños como toda una novedad, tengo de mi madre una batidora Philips que trabaja con ese principio, pero no recuerdo si enciende con la misma palanca, me tendre que fijar y les comento y si es asi vere de tomarle algunas fotos

Pensar que la kenwood ya en los 70 traia un dimmer....


----------



## pani_alex (Abr 1, 2011)

creo que ya entendi lo que quieren decir, y la verdad no me di cuenta que un motor es de escobillas y el otro de induccion, que bobo ¬¬

lei el link de wiki y hay algo que no me cierra en la jaula de ardilla, alli dice que necesita de otra face para hacer que el motor empiese a girar o un condensador que genere esa fase, pero el ventilador que yo tengo no recuerdo que tenga ese condensador  puede que me equivoque pero arriba donde todos suelen tener no recuerdo haber visto y las veces que desarme para cambiar el ruleman tampoco lo vi.

ahora sobre el selector de velocidad, dicen que limita la corriente pero sin absorverla? entonces teoricamente si esta consumiendo menos, y sobre la temperatura segun tengo entendido no se puede evitar porque siempre hay perdida, es la ley del universo


----------



## pandacba (Abr 1, 2011)

El motor jaula de ardilla de una fase neceista una bobina que con un desfaaje le indique el sentido de giro, alli interrviene la llamada bobina de arranque, que normalmete es deconectada miediante una llave accionada por un centrifugo, hay algunos motore que incluyen en serie con ese bobindo un capacitor con lo cual la bobina de arranque es algo más pequeña, La tendencia actual en lineas generales es que esa bobina quede conectada, con lo cual le otorga al motor un plus de potencia, en los motores con cetrifugo, la bobina actua solo un momento, pero no eta preparada para trabajo continuo, y por ello se conecta un capacitor, tal el caso de los ventiladores, bordedoras y muchos artefactos semejantes, no confundir con los polos de sombra que son como los jaula de ardilla pero tienen dos espiras en corto circuito(que generan dos polos a manera de sombra) y le ayudan al motor a iniciar su arranque
Estas espiras realizadas con un gruees alambre de cobre no envuelven la armadura solo toma un porcion teniendo esa parte de nucleo un area reducida por la parte externa, donde al fluir corriente genera el campo mágnetico necesario para el giro del motor en ese sentido, no necesitando devanados auxiliares


----------



## pentadactylon (May 3, 2011)

Formula electronica:
Potenciometro + Resistencias +DiacTriac + Condensador = Reductor de velocidad motor licuadora.


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2011)

El motor de una licuadora es un motor universal y no es la única forma de variar la velocidad


----------

